# Need Info on a Striker Ten II



## jwisecarver (Jun 7, 2011)

Where Can I find info on the Kimber Striker Ten II. Can't seem to find any on Kimber's site.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jwisecarver said:


> Where Can I find info on the Kimber Striker Ten II. Can't seem to find any on Kimber's site.


Here ya' go.


> Kimber Limited Edition Pistols  _Kimber has produced limited runs of pistols for dealer groups, NRA events, sporting goods stores, law enforcement agencies, special dealer request etc. Limited run pistols can be as small as 25 units._
> 
> STRYKER TEN II (2002): 200 produced. Ultra Ten II with black polymer frame and frame insert and small parts, natural stainless slide. 25 oz. MSR _at time of sale in 2002_: $850


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ozark Guns Kimber Ten II Pistols
First time I have actually seen it. Interesting concept though.


----------



## jwisecarver (Jun 7, 2011)

Called Kimber and they said it was dicontinued. Ok then asked if they could give me any information. They did come up with a so so manufacture date of May 2003. At least thats something.


----------

